# Anyone willing to help animals in Dubai?



## Kristina_rmnv (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi All,
there is a gruop of ladies in Dubai that get out of their way to help dogs and cats find new homes, we dont have a shelter so we only can hope in all the kind people that help us foster the little guys until homes are found, if you think that you have some free time and you would like to foster a dog for a while, please please do let me know.
the feeling you get when a dog / cat has been rescued by you, and looks at you everyday with those thankfull eyes its PRICELESS!!!!
Thanks in advance!!:clap2:


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

i would like to if it is cat NOT dog ... !!


----------



## Kristina_rmnv (Aug 23, 2011)

tarek.m2day said:


> i would like to if it is cat NOT dog ... !!


Oh thats great, at the moment i have 9 cats, 4 are mine rest need homes, ae you also willing to adopt a cat? if you would like to foster, do you have any cats already?
Whre do you live?
Thanks,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Kristina,

This is a great initiative and also a very noble deed. As an animal lovery myself, I always admire people who rescue animals. However, I would recommend that you do a thorough review of the people who would like to adopt or foster the cats or dogs because from what I have seen, a lot of people in Dubai treat animals horribly!

There were 2 people living in my neighbourhood a few years ago who had 2 dogs that were chained outside in the garden in 50 degree heat with no food or water. Once they traveled for a week leaving the dogs outside (chained and not able to move around!) and the neighbour had to actually climb across the wall to feed the poor animals so they wouldn't die.

So while it is a wonderful initiative, please do make sure you review the people and places before you give them away.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Kristina_rmnv said:


> Oh thats great, at the moment i have 9 cats, 4 are mine rest need homes, ae you also willing to adopt a cat? if you would like to foster, do you have any cats already?
> Whre do you live?
> Thanks,


i can take care about one of your cats by spending sometime with ,,,, adopting - need some decisions - 

i will PM you some more info.


----------



## Kristina_rmnv (Aug 23, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello Kristina,
> 
> This is a great initiative and also a very noble deed. As an animal lovery myself, I always admire people who rescue animals. However, I would recommend that you do a thorough review of the people who would like to adopt or foster the cats or dogs because from what I have seen, a lot of people in Dubai treat animals horribly!
> 
> ...


Hi, oh yes of course, this is a big group of people doing this everyday, not anyone can take a dog/cat and walk away, we ask questions, we take details, we go see their place, we visit if permited, and the dicision to give the pet or not is ALWAYS taken seriously and carefully by the authorized person!! Thanks


----------



## Kristina_rmnv (Aug 23, 2011)

tarek.m2day said:


> i can take care about one of your cats by spending sometime with ,,,, adopting - need some decisions -
> 
> i will PM you some more info.


Thanks Tarek, for now the cats i have are fine, but there are a few that could use a temporary home...let me know.


----------



## Kristina_rmnv (Aug 23, 2011)

Please also have a look at this, she urgently needs a vet, any small donations will be uch appriciated!!
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Kristina_rmnv said:


> Thanks Tarek, for now the cats i have are fine, but there are a few that could use a temporary home...let me know.


i will let you know, i will make some arrangements, and i know some people interest in this as well


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice to see organization like this!


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a friend in Saudi who is hoping to move here. She currently volunteers at PAWS - a similar initiative in KSA for cats - so I'm sure she'd be interested.

Please feel free to PM your contact details


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Kristina, I have been thinking about getting a sister/brother for my little girl (a rescue - will be 2 in January) but have been putting it off as I am going on holiday and would need to be around as introductions will take time.

I will be back at the end of September. Please send me a PM with contact details and I will get in touch upon my return so that we can talk about the possibility of my adopting one of your rescues.


----------

